# Savannah River in Augusta



## AL trout bum

I am going to be in that area a few times this month as my wife is from there and we'll be visiting. I know almost nothing of the area, but consider myself in the minority that really enjoys catching small black bass, redeye bass to be exact, on the fly. I typically fish for the coosa variety since I live in Birmingham, AL. I am on a mission to catch all of the varieties this summer. 

I know they are found in the Savannah River, but are there access points better for my chances that right there at the main lock?

Feel free to PM me with any info that you wouldn't mind sharing.


----------



## croaker

Floating is the best way to fish that stretch.  Pontoon/kayak/canoe 
are what you'll need.  Put in is near the Pavillion and requires a 50 yard or so portage across the Canal/Towpath  
and down some steps.  Take out is at the North Augusta boat ramp and there is about a mile of slow flat water once 
you pass the pumping station before you get to the ramp. 

Largemouth, Redeye and Smallmouth Bass are in the Savannah River Shoals and, can be caught on the fly.

If you can't float your best bet for wading is at The Savannah River Rapids Pavillion or the Eisenhower Park access near 
the pumping station.  Also there is good fishing around where I-20 crosses the river.  You'll have to walk a mile or more from the Pavillion or Eisenhower Park access.

Here's a link with a map to the area that shows parking, the walking/biking path & such:

http://augustacanal.com/canalmap.pdf

Be glad to share what I know with you.  I'm a little over 
an hour south of there.


----------



## Killer Kyle

Croaker, thanks for the reply. Earlier today I saw this thread, and saw it had no replies. I know nothing of the area, but just got on here to try to coax some folks to show this man some Georgia hospitality and lend him a hand. You showed up and showed out! Thanks for posting the helpful info! Tight lines AL Troutbum. If you have any luck, an update had better be posted on this thread with some pics!!! Let us know how you do!


----------



## AL trout bum

Thanks, Croaker and Kyle. 

Croaker, we have a lot of mutual friends from the Drake ("mrl0004"on there). Would be nice to meet you and maybe fish together sometime.


----------



## croaker

AL trout bum,

Several Drakians and some folks from Woolly's board have floated that stretch as well.

Sundays are my only sure day off as we don't open our store that day. 
Saturdays I can usually get someone to tend the store with a little prior notice.

May weekends are tied up right now.

Y'all let me know when your going to be in the area and maybe we can wet a line.

Have canoes will travel.


----------



## Hoythawk88

*Savannah River Fly Fishing*

AL Trout Bum, 

I'm from the area and fish the Savannah River rapids several times starting around this time of the year.  There are plenty of fish to be caught spin casting and/or fly fishing.  Red eye bass, small mouth, largemouth, striped and hybrid bass along with red breast, bluegill, and the occasional yellow perch and chain pickerel can be found around the shoals and throughout the shoals section of the river (Savannah Rapids Pavilion south to just above Downtown Augusta). Kayaking is probably your best bet and can be accessed at the Savannah Rapids Pavilion.  

The best fishing is done by kayak, but if you don't own one or feel like renting one the shoals below the dam there at the pavilion are accessible over the rock wall that the walking path is located on (be aware the access is dangerous and steep and during the summertime creatures with no legs are frequent visitors) I've done this several times but be sure to pack sunscreen and a life jacket since you will be wading at times.  

If you want any other information about the area feel free to email me at jarena88@yahoo.com


----------

